# My new buck...(will get him Saturday)NEW PICS ADDED!



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

After much deliberation (and really looking at the competition), I have decided to purchase a six month old, blue eyed, polled buck. I was third on the list to get a buckling from another farm (thanks Stacey), but decided that I really wanted a polled goat. Here he is...Wooley Dog Down Zambra. He was born in September and has nice lines. I'm pumped!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Congrats on the new buck  Very purdy.. oops I mean Handsome.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Nice looking guy!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Oh, very cute. Hope he is everything you want and more.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Yaaay! :wahoo: Congrats on Zambra-have fun and share lots of pic when he's home! :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Congrats! Im such a sucker for bucks, you see I have collected quite a few along the way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

very handsome... congrats :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Aww he is so cute. I love blue eyes and polled is nice to. I think im going to look for a blue eyed buck soon.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Maybe we will have one for you in the next year...


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Very Nice, polled, blue eyes and flashy and a pedigree to boot.

Do you wanna sell him??? lol


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Very nice. Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*



CrazyAcre said:


> Do you wanna sell him??? lol


 Not sure I want to sell him-but maybe if he has any similar bucklings with my does I'll be glad to sell one of them!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

We got our little guy yesterday and I thought I would add a new pic or two. He was hard to catch in a photo-he's a busy little guy! Here he is, Wooley Dog Down Zambra!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: My new buck...(will get him Saturday)*

Congrats on having him home. He does looked miffed in that pic, but maybe it's mostly because he wanted to be playing instead of posing for a pic. :wink: By next weekend, I bet he'll be smiling.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

He's sweet - I bet if you give him those licorice treats, he'll smile for the next pic!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

You know..he is really loveable, not that I really want a loveable buck-but he is definitely a nice guy. Now-Jackieo-our bred doe-really doesn't like him. He can't come within 5 feet of her without her charging him...I guess she is just letting him know who is boss!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

send me the original picture (no matter the size) you wanted as your avatar I will get it up there for you


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Stacey-I just emailed it to you!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww he's cute! CONGRATS


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Glad you got him home. He is a handsome fellow.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

You're probably right. I tried some with them the other day and he just wasn't as fast as the others-he needs practice. I could tell he liked them though!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

He looks soooo soft in the pics from when he came home  Very handsome pattern/colors!


----------

